# Bodacious scores!!!!!!!



## Downtime2 (Sep 27, 2007)

Tagged a blue and a sail, both on 30's in the First White Marlin Shootout!!!! Mile and a half in reverse on the blue. Tore a trim tab off. Bilge alarms....the works. Congrats to my boys!!!!!


----------



## Pinksnappertrapper (Dec 7, 2007)

Man that boat is to beautiful to be tearing off trim tabs. I would love to go out sometime in that beautiful rig. If you ever need an extra hand let me know. Ill clean the boat, toilets, you name it.

Ps. CONGRATS on the BLUE and SAIL..


----------



## SUNDAY-FUNDAY (Apr 17, 2008)

NIIIIIIICE!!!! estimated size on the blue? gotta be a stud, or a runaway to warrant a half mile backdown! congrats to bodacious!


----------



## MSViking (Oct 11, 2007)

Outstanding! Cant wait to hear how the Shootout turned out.


----------



## reel stripper 29 (Aug 19, 2009)

Good job guys what did the water look like?:clap


----------



## Bill Me (Oct 5, 2007)

Excellent, glad the pumps were working. Great catch!


----------



## Magic236 (Oct 1, 2007)

Congrats, what area did y'all fish?


----------



## Bodacious (Oct 2, 2007)

Wade we sure did miss ya! Over all weekend was very very slow up until yesterday around noon we were skunked. Caught both those fish within an hour an a half or so. Sucks we broke a trim tab but o well not really sure what happened yet with that yet but we will find out soon.


----------



## Runned Over (Sep 6, 2008)

We heard Bodacious on the radio, I think they got aknockdown while transmitting, because we heard yelling, and thenfish on in the background, then nothing!!! :clap

Who was the guy on the radio who kept on talking about being his first day of not smoking? He was funny!!!!


----------



## bluffman2 (Nov 22, 2007)

> *Run Dover (9/20/2009)*We heard Bodacious on the radio, I think they got aknockdown while transmitting, because we heard yelling, and thenfish on in the background, then nothing!!! :clap
> 
> Who was the guy on the radio who kept on talking about being his first day of not smoking? He was funny!!!!


what was funnier was the guys on the radiothem telling how "Travis" ?? was confronted on the dock the night before about was he a virgin or not.......and whoever was with him said "HELL yeah he is!!! 

btw..is "Travis" a PFF member?????????


----------



## DISANTO (Oct 1, 2007)

Way to go fellas. I wanna see some pics. 

gotta raise those tabs before backing down.

we fished for a few hours today....nice water...slow fishing.


----------



## team_A_II (Mar 31, 2009)

the radio chatter yesterday def. kept the slow fishing bearable. That must have been one hell of a bow bunny to make everybody request drivebys.... not to mention all the beer drops between a couple boats to restock their emergency supply..... way to go Bodacious


----------



## Bodacious (Oct 2, 2007)

Yea Dave the Tabs were up I guess going that long and that hard in reverse did it. Dove the boat this morning and its totally gone. o well it was worth it


----------



## bluffman2 (Nov 22, 2007)

> *team_A_II (9/20/2009)*the radio chatter yesterday def. kept the slow fishing bearable. That must have been one hell of a bow bunny to make everybody request drivebys.... not to mention all the beer drops between a couple boats to restock their emergency supply..... way to go Bodacious


yes the emergency beer stocks were getting depleted.....i thought i was going to have to ask for a drop off......luckily we had enuff to get us/ME in.....

didnt see the bow bunny :banghead

good job Bodacious for the BILL.....hate to hear about the trim tab.......


----------



## BILL_MONEY (Feb 17, 2009)

we fished the SHADY LADY.... had 2 shots at stickfish..... think we wound up 2nd in wahoo..... fishing was slow...... the guys putting on the tourney did a fantastic job!!!!!!!!!!! food and entertainment all 3 nights................ incredible job!!!!!!!!!!!

thanks to Rocky and Tommy for starting a worth while tourney!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mpmorr (Oct 3, 2007)

Awesome, Wade was there in spirit I am sure, cant wait to see a few pics. Man you must have really been pushing that rascal hard to break that tab off. Monster on the other end. Well done.:bowdown


----------



## lyle-t (Oct 1, 2009)

we were watching when ( I believe it was Bodacious ) a really big blue felt the hook and came out of the water.....he was huge, maybe 400 - 500 ...heard the call on the radio, then the fish pulled the hook .... all right in front of us....man, talk about a heartbreaker, we were in the tourney as well but kinda felt bad for them.....if it was Bodacious, may have been another boat....we were in the little 23'


----------



## Bodacious (Oct 2, 2007)

Wasnt us. Caught both of our fish. 2 for 2


----------



## lyle-t (Oct 1, 2009)

my bad...several boats out there..we heard you guys or someone else on the radio at the same time and maybe that's where I got it from ..... by the way - Congrats on the win

we had a (we think) blue come tearing through the spread, tore up a bait then went after the lure on our starboard rigger...chewed up some leader but never got a hook in him.... fun tourney


----------



## Pinksnappertrapper (Dec 7, 2007)

Have i told you that is a beautiful boat?


----------

